# A Review of "The Meaning of the Holy Qur'an"



## Poimen (Mar 30, 2019)

I have written a review of an English translation of the Qur'an on my website. https://wp.me/p8pODK-CD In due time I hope to finish the Hadith and place a review there as well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kodos (Mar 30, 2019)

This is a wonderful resource to have. Thank you for taking the time to do this. Very helpful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 30, 2019)

I would recommend reading the Qur'an chronologically in the order it was written (google chronological Qur'an), at the same time as reading Ali Dashti's book 23 Years; The life of the Prophet, so you can see how Mhd came up with convenient revelations to add to the Qur'an to aid him in his ambitions.

https://www.amazon.com/Twenty-Three...dashti+23&qid=1553963321&s=books&sr=1-2-fkmr0


----------



## Poimen (Mar 30, 2019)

kodos said:


> This is a wonderful resource to have. Thank you for taking the time to do this. Very helpful.


You are welcome brother.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 23, 2019)

It would be very good to add a section about the progression of Muhamad's thought. How the early Quran was very peaceful when Mslms were in the minority and how the tone then changed once Mhmd came into greater power. 

Or how Allah spoke when Mhmd came across another potential wife. How convenient.


----------



## KMK (Apr 23, 2019)

Thanks for this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poimen (Apr 23, 2019)

KMK said:


> Thanks for this!



You are most welcome.


----------

